# Eclipse Buckminster



## reibi (3. Jun 2008)

Hallo

ganz Dumme Frage warscheinlich ;-)

Es gibt bei Eclipse ein PlugIn oder Projekt namens "Eclipse Buckminster" ... was ist das? Hab schon oft im Netz geschaut aber komm nicht dahinter?

Was macht es, für was ist es gut und wie funktioniert es?

vilenen Dank für Euren kleinen Beitrag

Gruss ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jun 2008)

google für andere anwerfen ist doch immer wieder spaßig:
http://www.eclipse.org/buckminster/


----------



## reibi (4. Jun 2008)

Hallo SlaterB

Wie beschrieben hab ich im Netz schon geschaut. und Auf der Seite die du da gepostet hast auch schon ... danke vielmal  :applaus: 

Google ist mir auch bekannt ; konnte mir meine Frage trotzdem nicht beantworten. Vielleicht muss ich sie aber präziser stellen.

Also: da drin(Eclipse-Buckminster-Projektseite) steht dass es sich um ein framework für automatische builds, tests .. deployment proicess handelt.

toll...

da gibts ja schon mal ant, maven usw.

Nur weiss ich nicht wie sichs unterscheidet, funktioniert. Eingesetzt wird usw. Die Projektseite sagt mir das irgendwie nicht.



> google für andere anwerfen ist doch immer wieder spaßig:



Aber wenn es für Dich "spassig" ist dann bitt ich explizit drum ... danke auch im Vorraus und nichts für ungut


----------

